# Wisdom teeth removal- what pain relief is safe while nursing?



## InchByInch (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm most likely getting my wisdom teeth removed in the near future, but don't know much about my options for pain relief during the procedure. Does anyone here know what's safest to take while breastfeeding? i.e. should I just get a local anesthetic, or should I let them put me completely under? Do the drugs cross into the breastmilk?

We co-sleep, too, so I worry that I'll be too groggy to safely bedshare that night.

Anyone here BTDT?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I had gas. People have c/s and have to go completely under and then bf after that. I also took percocet after my births and my wisdom teeth removal.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a note that the dentist may want you to go on antibiotics as well (mine did). You may want to do some research on that, too. I wasn't pregnant or nursing at the time so I can't remember what they gave me (I don't think I took the antibiotic) but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Ask your dentist/oral surgeon what s/he offers for sedation. Certain drugs are rated in a book by Dr. Hale (I think) that discusses their presence in breastmilk. My local LLL leader gave me the ratings for a few drugs when I thought I was going to have my wisdom teeth out 2 weeks ago (turns out I get a root canal instead














. PM me if you get the names of any drugs, and I will compare them to the list she gave me. At worst, you might just want to pump and dump your milk one time after the extractions, then go back to normal nursing.

Good luck!


----------



## 07Mommy (Jun 25, 2008)

I had mine cut out & didnt need anything for pain afterward...so maybe you wont either.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I had four wisdom teeth removed while nursing an almost-1 year old. I was put out for the procedure and took painkillers (percocet and later vicodin) afterwards. I had moderate TMJ which turned severe after the surgery (jaw actually locked at one point) and was in a lot of pain for an extended period of time.

Remember that moms get knocked out for C/S, take painkillers, and nurse infants after. Most narcotic painkillers are L-3. Check Hales if you're very concerned. The biggest pediatric concern is sedation, which is a bigger problem for a young infant than an older one. My DD did not show any side effects from the medicine.

Also: I was not too groggy to co sleep. I'm a light sleeper and the medicine didn't effect that. Also I was up every 4 hours from the pain waking me up. I did, however, put my husband in the middle of the bed between both kids so he could keep an eye out to be safe.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Let It Be* 
Ask your dentist/oral surgeon what s/he offers for sedation. Certain drugs are rated in a book by Dr. Hale (I think) that discusses their presence in breastmilk. My local LLL leader gave me the ratings for a few drugs when I thought I was going to have my wisdom teeth out 2 weeks ago (turns out I get a root canal instead














. PM me if you get the names of any drugs, and I will compare them to the list she gave me. At worst, you might just want to pump and dump your milk one time after the extractions, then go back to normal nursing.

Good luck!

It's actually recommended not to pump and dump. There's no reason for it.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/mom-surgery.html
_"General anesthesia should not affect breastfeeding. You can safely nurse once you are awake and alert enough to hold your baby. By that time, the amount of medication in your bloodstream is low enough that the amounts in your milk would not be significant. The point at which you wake up after general anesthesia is the point where enough of the drug has left your system that it no longer has an effect. In addition, pediatric surgeries require anesthesia - and that is a more serious exposure than through mom's milk. Mom might want to nurse just before the procedure in case she's out for a while or too groggy to function normally for a bit."_


----------

